# [SOLVED]Network working,but problems geting it up

## eldzis

Hi

i have configuret everything ok,my network works but only

if i start my pc network isn`t started

i have to start it manually like this

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

but what can i do to start my network automaticly at every boot???

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update add net.eth0 default

 ?

----------

## eldzis

```
rc-update show

net.eth0 | default

net.eth1 | default
```

----------

## Ph0eniX

What's in your /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## eldzis

my /etc/conf.d/net

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

```

----------

## eldzis

????

----------

## AaronPPC

Do you have dhcpcd 2.0 installed?

----------

## eldzis

yes ofcourse!!!

----------

## jmahler

OH COME ON

not ONE person made a crack about the thread title???

 :Smile: 

----------

## eldzis

what????

----------

## digiti999

It looks like you have more than a network problem   :Laughing: 

All kidding aside, perhaps you could show the

crew your .conf files for dhcp.  Are you running

both a server and a client on the same machine?  

Maybe something has gone amuck.

----------

## eldzis

my net config is some post up here,and what else you need?

and no i don`t run server i have only client machine,

dhcp server belongs to my isp

----------

## eldzis

oh and when i start my gentoo i get this error:

```
* Starting eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

 *       iptunnel: missing required function interface_exists

 * Starting eth1

/etc/init.d/net.eth1: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth1: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth1: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth1: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth1: line 453: function_wrap: command not found

 *       iptunnel: missing required function interface_exists

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## UberLord

Read my signature   :Twisted Evil: 

Read this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

(the symlinking part)

If that still fails, read https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74723

----------

## jmahler

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Read my signature  
> 
> "When baselayout tells you to update config files or things break WE REALLY DO MEAN IT"
> 
> 

 

rofl.

----------

## eldzis

to UberLord

when i do that symlink part it shows me this:

```
ln: `net.eth0': File exists
```

and still problem isn`t solved

----------

## eldzis

ok so i am kinda newbie in updatibng config files,could anyone help ne

can i update every config file with

```
dispatch-conf
```

????

----------

## eldzis

prblems solved

thanx

----------

